# Legal height of garden fence



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We sold some land next to our house. The builder has done the ground work and raised the level of the land somewhat. He has now started to erect a close board fence all along our boundary. Of course we expected this. My problem is that because he has raised the level of the land the fence is now about 7ft 6ins or more high on our side. I understand the legal height of a fence is 2 metres.


Now, the fence is on our northern boundary and so will not block much light. It is a good distance from the house as we left ourselves a good margin between us and the new houses. The fence is, however, making quite a visual impact from our side.


My question is, assuming I want to make a fuss, how do I stand? If it is two metres from the ground on his side is it legal? Should it be 2 metres from the ground on my side too?


He is quite a reasonable man but has already asked us if we are leaving our Fifth Wheeler where it is as he may raise the height of the fence to screen it from his prospective buyers. We (Mr Patp) said we could move it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

If he erected the fence, it is 2 metres from his side.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Patp
info is on planning portal here,
https://www.planningportal.co.uk/info/200130/common_projects/20/fences_gates_and_garden_walls

If over 2 metres high I would say from his side, planning permission is needed.

Ifhe is being awkward why are you being so nice?

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd innit how neighbours can be.
You sold the land Pat and can't really expect any consideration unless you included a covenant. 
He has decided he doesn't want to see your fiver. 

You can't really complain about the fence and he can't really complain about the fiver.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

He would have more difficulty selling a house with a dispute with a neighbour (which he is bound to include in his sale documents) than one with the top view of a motorhome. However so would you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Plant some fruit trees up against it and it'll soon disappear.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

had a similar problem years ago

council sent someone round as i had put up a 6ft fence at the bottom of my garden

luckily i had planning permission to build a garage there and it was included on the plans

there reply was well with the 1ft gravel board it was 7ft

my reply was i had reduced the height of a bank on my boundary by 2ft so if they wanted i could put some back

all was ok after that

this was started by a councilor that parked a car on yellow lines every nigh


my thought is how high has he built his land how would water runoff affect you if it rained heavy

has he got planning permission to raise the land level

barry

by thaught


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks all.


No we did not consider the height of the fence when we sold the land. Not one of the main considerations. I was concerned about privacy which is why we gave ourselves a breathing space between us.


There was a lot of discussion about the run off of rain water before the houses were built. The Environment Agency were consulted and he had to put lots of drainage pipes all over the land to filter it through to the ditches and drains etc. All that must be documented and will have been checked by Building Control. He is not a cowboy builder, he is a very well respected, and nice, business man. He will be protecting his interests in order to sell what are very expensive homes.


I think it is something we are going to have to learn to live with. He probably is within his rights, as Barry says, to erect it two metres from his side. Just a bit of shock now it is going up, when we are used to a wide open view.


Now I want suggestions, from gardeners. for screening plants to grow along it. Must be low maintenance so I think that, good idea thought Kev's was, fruit trees might not be the right plants. It is a very long fence. I like grasses and bamboos. I would like them to be wildlife friendly too


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I think you will struggle to find a suitable plant that is low maintenance and, due to the length of fence, inexpensive. In order to screen the fence it will need to be fairly quick growing because you want a quick fix. However anything that grows quickly KEEPS growing so will require maintenance. Having said that a fence is by no means maintenance free.

Have you thought of approaching him with a few to part funding (out of the proceeds of the land sale) an alternative to fencing such as using (non invasive) bamboo ? That would be pleasant to look at, sway gently in the breeze, provide screening and be (virtually) zero maintenance.

How about finding a local artist to paint some countryside type murals on your side of the fence to disguise it, Maybe Banksie would assist. 

It may well be that once the fence has been up for a while it will "mentally disappear" at present its glaringly obvious because it's new and a change, but that perception WILL change. If you live by a busy road or railway line the noise is very quickly "blanked out" by your brain, the same will happen with this fence I am sure.

When we moved into our current house there were open fields at the bottom of the garden, a housing estate is now being built. As soon as I found out about it we looked at screening options and decided to plant a Hornbeam hedge. Over the last three years it has slowly grown, we have become accustomed to seeing it and now the building site, and houses, are invisible. Hornbeam is not totally maintenance free but there s only about 10 metres of it. It takes about 30 minutes to trim it with a hedge trimmer. I keep the top at, you've guessed it, exactly 2m high from MY side!!

Andy


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi pat

just let it all go

im from a engineering background and in the past when having building works done i think i was to fussy

one builder said to me you are used to working to *** paper and builders work to the nearest half brick

i think he was right, do as kev says plant some shrubs and trees and next thing you will not even notice it any more

the main thing is enjoy what you have this is what i try and do nowadays infact im getting rid of a load of old junk that i have accumulated and making space, 

even sold a old beachbuggy that i have had for 40 years this month shame but not used for 20 years just started up and polished once or twice a year and my bum is to big for the seat any way

barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Trees are like puppies. Delightful until adult.!
We (my wife) has put in dozens of trees luckily 100m away on the boundary and still they are now causing problems.
They need pruning virtually every year as apart from dropping leaves and twigs all over the lawn the lower branches attack me when sitting on the ride on.

A neat row of walnut trees are now taking over a path and again lots of leaves all over a 1000sq.m. gravel area. Planting them all was the easy bit but now the work continues.
So please choose wisely depending on your anticipated stay Pat.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks guys. We are suffering from too many trees too  Far too much shade and the leaves in the Autumn are a real pain. The "garden plan" was a present from my mum and I made the mistake of saying that I liked trees! We are going to remove those that shade us too much.


I will be careful about covering the fence with ramblers and climbers etc. Mr Patp has a horror of anything that climbs or spreads!! It comes from living in a council flat with an allotment. It would always be his job to enter the jungle and clear it each year.


I like the idea of bamboo but I think it will have to be a fence screen rather than replacement for it.


Funnily enough we have just come back from a lovely "Country Fair" type show where they had some wonderful garden ornament type things. We are now considering investing in some nice fence sculptures to go with the new planting. 


When the new neighbours move in we will, I am sure, be quite grateful for a barrier between us.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Beware of Bamboo as it's an invasive plant and can take over. Very difficult to eradicate.

Ray.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Bamboo will spread like the plague. Try laurel as an alternative. Some nice colours, fast-ish growing and still looks good if left to its own devices.
BTW who's going to maintain this fence on your side.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Beware of Bamboo as it's an invasive plant and can take over. Very difficult to eradicate.
> 
> Ray.


Yes, Ray, I was aware of that. Some are ok though. I have one that has been in place for about 20 years and although it has spread to fit its space it is by no means invasive. Makes a lovely screen. I think it is called something like Arundinaria Nitida.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Laurel can get quite large, so not sure about that, and one very long green strip might be a bit overwhelming? What I would really like is an "informal" hedge. By that I mean a hedge that does not grow too big and does not need formal cutting. I have seen mention of them but have not actually seen one in the flesh (or twig).


I am sure the fence will pale into insignificance once a building starts to go up! We knew the deal though, when we sold, so can't complain.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As the wall is to the north it's south facing so will be very hot, dunno what grows big but not too big in those conditions, also need to check soil conditions then consult a landscape gardener for advice on low maintenance planting, meanwhile green preservative is a start.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

To trick the eye into "not seeing" the fence, you could instal a focus point away from it, and your eye would automatically be drawn towards that. Neutral, natural colouring would also help it fade into the background and greenery would not necessarily have to be 100% blockout. Also suggest you give yourselves time to adjust/accept the new set-up before spending a shedload of money/making work for yourselves to blot it off your landscape. What do "relevant others" think of it? Probably not as disturbed as you feel right now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

SORTED


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Also remember if he'd fitted a lower fence then the new owners could stand and look straight into your garden.
The fence will age and mellow. You could paint your side a dark brown or any other colour to make it less obtrusive.
Bamboo in pots works well as a fast fix. Or install a concrete trench and grow the bamboo in that so it can spread along but not into the gardens.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Between the accent and them mumbling into their chest, I can't understand most of what they're saying. Sorry, MrsBob


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

We've got a long stretch of fence which is very bare and I've been wondering about how to make it blend in a bit more. I'm thinking of raspberry canes. 

I planted some 2 years ago as a test and they are doing well. We have a bumper crop this year. They do spread, but many of the runners just get mown off when I cut the lawn. Others can be fairly easily pulled up. It's an idea!

Lesley


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have some too, only cut old growth.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't need to concrete it, there are plenty of root barrier fabrics on the market.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wish both our neighbours had put up a 2 mtr. fence, it would have saved us the expence :laugh:

How about artificial ivy, we have seen this and its very effective

https://www.amazon.com/Windscreen4less-Artificial-Expandable-Stretchable-Privacy/dp/B00L4HQ6QK


----------



## offishead (Jul 14, 2017)

Me a self taught planning looney me can give ya various answers depends on the will of the council,this would be viewed as a technical breach so what iis it only you it effects that yr prob dude dig deep sort out yr own grief
this could be the view of yr planning enforcement department.
Me speak from experience 14 years trading against 27 neighbours ,council,mp and all that jazz me bin shopped to justce minister me trade with the big guns RCJ best advice agree between yr selfs with me i try and collect 1.5 mil building land me chase the gold i dun public inquiries enforcement high court it not level playing field be carefull
me sin people blow 100k in planning enforcement they day laff fences vary new estates near highway,if you want to jerk em off build half ya garden 3 metre high 1 metre from boundary paint their side ugly the list goes on be warned me got stung 3.5k neighbours told lies at enquiry lpa put em up to this and yes brown envelopes does go on yea mon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes he sounds it >


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

verrückt


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Slightly sideways from the original topic. 
But my nasty, belligerent and Parisian neighbour currently called 'The Bitch' who has picked fights with every neighbour in our small hamlet, screamed at me today.

Two years ago I put a small 'dummy' camera up on a wall pointing towards our drive. It's fallen over and been propped up in various positions. But the wind must have swung it round towards the Bitch's house and the flashing LED light attracted her attention.
So as I parked in my barn today she screamed at me "Whats this" pointing at the camera. I slowly locked the car and walked towards her very deliberately saying it's the wind and repositioned the camera towards my house.

I missed the opportunity to say it was because of her gardener who keeps backing into our plant pots. Or don't talk to me "Get a lawyer". 
That I thought of later as she had a Paris Lawyer write several letters to another and immediate neighbour about her trees and the possible damage the roots might be doing to her dry stone wall.

She looks for confrontation and it's only my wife who has stopped me from retaliating on many occasions.

Neighbours???

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes Ray, we also have one > hence the 2 mtr fence


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh dear! This has increased my anxiety. The fence is the precursor to getting neighbours. Once the bungalows are built, behind the fence, they will move in. I am hopeful, that being bungalows, the new people will be nice quiet retired people just like us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Old folk equals grumpy, be prepared get a mortar off Ebay.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am surprised to read on here how invasive folks think bamboo is. We have a bamboo plant in our garden which tops out at around 15 foot high. It has hardly spread at all but every couple of years I cut my own canes from it to use in the garden to help support other plants etc.

We wanted to plant something to break up the straight line of a fence in another part of our garden and put another bamboo it. This was 3 years ago and this too hasn't spread.

I wouldn't be too worried abut bamboo Pat as they are visually impressive; low maintenance and will help break up/mask the fence line...

..and you never know you might attract the attention of any pandas that are wandering by and in need of a meal :wink2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Many species of bamboo, better thought of as woody grasses, are very invasive. In my business I've had much experience of trying to eradicate or control them: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague

A few species are non invasive: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague

Bamboo is a wide term used to include many woody grasses.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

erneboy said:


> Many species of bamboo, better thought of as woody grasses, are very invasive. In my business I've had much experience of trying to eradicate or control them: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague
> 
> A few species are non invasive: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague
> 
> Bamboo is a wide term used to include many woody grasses.


Well you learn something new everyday. I was hoping that the one I put in 3 years ago WOULD spread but it hasn't!

There is a caveat on one of the articles though..

"A plant that's invasive in the East isn't necessarily invasive in the West, and vice versa. There are a number of plants that behave beautifully in one part of the country while being a complete nuisance in another."

Graham :smile2:


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

erneboy said:


> Many species of bamboo, better thought of as woody grasses, are very invasive. In my business I've had much experience of trying to eradicate or control them: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague
> 
> A few species are non invasive: http://www.hgtv.com/outdoors/gardens/planting-and-maintenance/avoid-bamboo-like-the-plague
> 
> Bamboo is a wide term used to include many woody grasses.


Does it include Japanese Knotweed Alan?

I went with relatives to view a house recently which had just been treated for this. They showed us the area concerned and then the invoice, £1950 to be removed and treated, the firm came out every year for 5 years to check. I imagine the treatment they use will be really potent.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Knotweed is a right bugger Paul. I've seen big sites closed down while it was removed and disposed of. It's very widespread even so.

https://elselaw.co.uk/japanese-knotweed-disposal-rights/

More specific information: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/prevent-japanese-knotweed-from-spreading


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is Knotweed the one where even the tiniest part of it will start a new weed growing, looks like little green sticks.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I just saw the stalks sticking out of the ground Kev with what remained of it after treatment.

It can damage paving, walls, foundations, grow through thick concrete, terrible stuff, have a read of Alan's links.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

>How about that to upset a neighbour. Chuck some in their back garden..........>

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe distant neighbours only Ray, or it could come back to bite you.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Eggzackery Kev.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As I already have a 20 year old bamboo in my garden I will probably go with that one when I look up its proper name. I think they call the non spreading ones "clump forming".


Does anyone know of good gardening forum where I can get advice on what to plant where. We will be re vamping the whole garden at some stage. Chris gets a bit territorial and just wants a prairie. I have other ideas so I need evidence to persuade him to soften up the hard lines of the garden fences etc.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We seem to have a 50 50 mix wild and cultivated garden, I hate gardening, and Liz doesn't have time, I just cut the grass or other horrors when requested, life too short to waste doing jobs you don't like IMHO, like housework.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I just long to be a gardener. My trouble is that I can be a bit of a perfectionist. This does not go down well with nature! Things die and I get very frustrated. 
I also get a bit ocd with having the right colour, size plant etc. Good gardeners say things like "it will or it won't" when they plant a new plant. I invest loads of emotion into it and get annoyed when it fails. This puts me off doing anything at all. I wonder if I should take a gardening course to give me confidence?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Green concrete or astro turf would be my ideal Pat.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, Ha Kev! You and Chris both!


We look at other houses occasionally and always joke, when we see a concrete expanse for a garden, that it is his "dream garden".


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Pat. Concrete and plastic shrubs.
Probably because I see first hand the work and effort to keep a garden looking nice.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lovely Ray, I would like to look out on that garden, but the sh#t we have as soil is nothing but rubbish and we are lucky to grow grass in it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We do get wildlife.................. plus a wild neighbour!!! Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Love your MH garage there Ray...


Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lots of wildlife here, too. Our resident moorhen has raised three broods this year. She and her partner are feisty protectors of territory. They have learned to make flying leaps on to the bird table and will chase the dratted squirrel off it. Much better parents than Mallards.
Lost two new apple trees to the deer 


Anyone getting involved in the butterfly count that is going on at the moment?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz spotted one on Saturday, otherwise Zero flutterbys here so far this year.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lots and lots of white ones around here. One or two different coloured ones too. Must try to identify them and report my findings.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi 

just drove by white waltham airport near maidenhead and spotted 8 red kites circling over a house fantastic sight it was


barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a breeding pair not very far away from home.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Just went into the greenhouse and got covered in flying ants, its that day again, had several butterfly's in the garden but not as many this year, mainly whites with a couple of tortoiseshells and small blues.
I do keep a wildlife garden though, my excuse for not doing much gardening, plenty of lavender and Budlia, but not many butterfly's around, the fox and badgers still visit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He looks healthy Barry. I have one or more that crap on my lawn 4 times a week but never see.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just went to try and find all the butterflies I saw last week on thistles where we walk the dogs.
Unfortunately the thistles are now seeding so the butterflies have hopped it.
Only saw 2 red admirals and a lot of cabbage whites.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

raynipper said:


> He looks healthy Barry. I have one or more that crap on my lawn 4 times a week but never see.
> 
> Ray.


Yeah they crap on my lawn as well but I just put into the compost bin to recycle, the Badgers are the worst, they dig up the lawn.
A few years ago I went to close the garage as dusk fell and there where a couple of young Badgers on the lawn, I froze to watch them.

One of them looked at me and came down to smell my feet and no they are not that smelly.
It kept looking up and sniffing but as I did not move decided that it was OK to keep eating.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's lovely to have the wildlife crossing our patch on a regular basis but moles cause me to rush for the gun or diesel. Shame really as they are adorable soft creatures but NIMBY.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Last year moles were everywhere, I haven´t noticed any this year, like all the other wild life numbers are dwindling.

We had a beautiful young fox go through our garden a few nights ago.
There is/was a naughty pine marten who started eating the insulation in the Motorhome engine compartment, we bought a trap, but he´s wise and moved away without our help.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You can have a few of our moles if you like Jan! And the squirrel that keeps raiding the bird table!


Chris is, however, quite successful with mole traps. The road accounts for a few of the squirrels. Now there is a question! Why do moles never get killed on the road? Well I have never seen one. I have seen them dead above ground both on our side of the road and on the other but never killed on the road. Surely they don't go deep enough to go under it?


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

patp said:


> You can have a few of our moles if you like Jan! And the squirrel that keeps raiding the bird table!
> 
> Chris is, however, quite successful with mole traps. The road accounts for a few of the squirrels. Now there is a question! Why do moles never get killed on the road? Well I have never seen one. I have seen them dead above ground both on our side of the road and on the other but never killed on the road. Surely they don't go deep enough to go under it?


They can't make it up through the tarmac...


----------

